# New 10 Gal



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

After starting up a 29 gal tank, I'm going to be starting a 10 gal tank for a betta or a BN pleco. It's going to be located in Hamilton. For the set upI have several questions regarding it.

1. Considering that many people have said that Hamilton has terrible water, and you shouldn't drink the tap water, and be really careful, is it okay to use tap water for tank water if I use a lot of prime?

2. I have a small sponge filter in the 29 gallon tank that's been running since early December. I just put a big sponge filter into the 29 gallon tank. After how long can I move the small sponge filter to the 10 gal?

3. Can I cycle the tank with just the used sponge filter and squeezing some poo-rich filter floss water into the new tank as a source of ammonium? Just to be safe, I add water to the tank, add prime, THEN put the sponge filter in, right?

4. I don't have a light fixture for the tank yet. Is using a desk light with a compact fluorescent light bulb okay? I think I'll move some myacas and java moss or java fern to the 10 gal.

5. Does it necessarily need substrate or sand or gravel? I sort of don't want to buy more things.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

1. not sure exactly, but I've read that people recommend using extra dechlorinator

2. If the new sponge filter has been in the tank for almost a month, I'd say you are all set to take the small one out for use in the 10 gallon.

3. the sponge filter is most likely enough to seed the 10 gallon, squeezing out the floss will add more BB but will not give an ammonia source like you are thinking. Doing this will totally cloud up your water, but don't worry, it will be all clear in less than a day. Add water to tank, add prime, get to right tempurature and then put the sponge filter and first fish in at the same time. If you put the sponge filter in without fish for a source of ammonia, you will be letting the bacteria die off without a food source. So I would move the filter over when you are putting fish in. The tank will basically be instantly cycled, you shouldnt see any spikes at all and should be 100 percent cycled within a week or so. If you are just putting a betta in, cycling will not be an issue at all with using the used sponge filter and squeezing out your floss

4. a CFL on a desk light is perfectly fine as long as you don't have live plants that need alot of light. You will probably want to get a bulb that is around 6500 k for better look colour wise. I have a 5.5 gallon planted tank for a betta and I have a 23 watt "plant" bulb over it using a swing out desk lamp and my plants in there are growing great. I used a junk lamp with a 5000 k 13 watt bulb for a week or so to start out and the plants did not suffer that I noticed.

5. substrate is not required but it is recommended for a few reasons such as looks, more surface area for bacteria, to help hide the poop on the bottom and I think fish would be a little uncomfortable on a glass bottom. People do not use any substrate in quarantine tanks btw. Also, all the junk floating around from squeezing out your floss will settle to the bottom and be very visible without any substrate for it to fall under.

Betta's do like a little aquarium salt. I recommend doing research on bettas before purchasing one so you can make sure it's home is totally ready for them.

Also, I am not sure if a BN pleco and Betta are compatible, but if they are, there is no reason a 10 gallon can't hold both, if they are compatible that is. Betta's are pretty picky about tank mates, I have a couple ghost shrimp in my 5.5 gallon with a betta with no problems so far, been about a month or so.


----------

